# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Tổ chức tiệc cưới truyền thống tại Sunrise Nha Trang.

## sunrisenhatrang006

Tổ chức tiệc cưới truyền thống tại Sunrise Nha Trang.
Khởi đầu tuyệt đẹp cho hạnh phúc lứa đôi tại một điểm đến tuyệt đẹp…khách sạn Sunrise Nha Trang…nơi những phút ngọt ngào tạo ra để dành riêng cho sự yêu thương.
Hãy chọn lựa để có được một buổi tiệc trong nhà hay ngoài trời với giá trọn gói 25.779.000 đồng. Chuyên gia tổ chức tiệc sẽ mang lại cho bạn một ngày thật HOÀN HẢO và KHÓ QUÊN.


TIỆC CƯỚI TRUYỀN THỐNG.
Cổng hoa tươi.
Lối đi rải cánh hoa hồng.
02 chai rượu.
Bánh cưới cho đôi uyên ương ( 01 tầng).
Bàn đón khách với sổ ký tên lưu niệm và hoa tươi.
Hoa tươi trang trí bàn tiệc cùng nến.
Bảng tên trên bàn.
Hoa tươi trang trí cho phòng tiệc.
Tiệc cưới theo phong cách cổ truyền Việt Nam hoặc Châu Âu.
Bọc ghế trắng.
Phòng tân hôn lãng mạn cho đôi uyên ương.

Để biết thêm chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Hotel & Spa 
12 -14 Tran Phu, Nha Trang, Khanh Hoa 
Tel: + 84 (0)58 3858 820 – Fax: +84 (0)58 3822 866
Email: info@sunrisenhatrang.com.vn
Website: Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Hotel & Spa

----------

